# Reznor's Super Secret Clandestine Team™



## Reznor (May 1, 2018)

To help us stay fluid and mobile, I am seeking applications for more seasonal and/or project-based "helper" positions.
There's a lot of tech stuff that needs done, and the process of modding someone to help is too cumbersome. Basically, I need people whose positions only last so long as they are helping so I can rotate them out for fresh people and I need people that I can assign tasks to.

*Reznor's Super Secret Clandestine Team™*
- Has access to a special section that only staff and them have.
- Helps with tasks
- People are added and removed as needed

If you wish to join, please submit an application with either_ "Graphics Application"_, _"Coder Application"_ or _"Graphics/Coder Application"_ in the 


```
Skillset(s):
Why do I want to be part of this?:
Availablity:
Evidence:
```
Please put your PORTFOLIO in your spoiler tag for evidence for graphics.

Provide PROOF of your ability to code for Coder. If you don't know how to do code, don't be a poser and just google the definition of "cascading style sheets" - this isn't any use to us. HTML, CSS, general Xenforo experience, PHP, Jquery are all desired skills.

Please also give us something more elaborate than "I just like doing this stuff" - try to tell us why you want to work for NF specifically and be part of the gfx or coder team, go in a little detail.
If we find you're lying/stealing in your apps, you will no longer be able to be part of any other mod app process in the future either. Take this a little seriously, even if it's an anime forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yin (May 1, 2018)

A lotta requirements for a seasonal position it seems eehee.


----------



## Atlas (May 1, 2018)

Now's your time @jayjay³²

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Reznor (May 1, 2018)

I'll probably renew people that are consistently able to help.

I'm getting the staff better about staying fresh and current rather than having people sit on positions, but it still happens.
This position should be entirely free of that kind of issue that we struggle with, so it'll be much quicker transitions in and out. I didn't make it a long app after all.


----------



## Reznor (May 1, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Now's your time @jayjay³²


If Jayjay can be helpful, I'd consider him. 
Historically, he either just tells me that he knows more or shifts the burden of proof back to me when I ask for a justification for a plan and neither is useful to me.
I need people that can lend their skills, not ask why I don't have those skills.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (May 1, 2018)

Reznor said:


> If Jayjay can be helpful, I'd consider him.
> Historically, he either just tells me that he knows more or shifts the burden of proof back to me when I ask for a justification for a plan and neither is useful to me.
> I need people that can lend their skills, not ask why I don't have those skills.


What are you talking about? As far as coding and graphics go, I’ve consistently offered my help. You are well aware of my skill set and if you ever needed help with anything, you just had to ask. This shitty narrative about me being unhelpful is all in your head. 

This application thing is basically just a giant “we’re looking for anyone but jayjay” and to be honest, it’s kind’ve insulting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vegeta (May 1, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> What are you talking about? As far as coding and graphics go, I’ve consistently offered my help. You are well aware of my skill set and if you ever needed help with anything, you just had to ask. This shitty narrative about me being unhelpful is all in your head.
> 
> This application thing is basically just a giant “we’re looking for anyone but jayjay” and to be honest, it’s kind’ve insulting.


I'd more look at it as legitimizing a process.


----------



## NO (May 1, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> I'd more look at it as legitimizing a process.


There’s nothing legitimizing about it. It’s just an extra hoop for me to jump through and they didn’t even ask me to apply. 

I’ve programmed for NeoGAF, ArcadeControls, misc. anime forums in 2008-2014, and if you want some weird shit, even the genomics website back when I was a pre-med. My web design skills are literally all over this forum, lmao. Why the do I need to prove all this shit to him when he can just PM me the project (which I’m assuming is some simple forum plugin) and I’ll code it when I have time? The answer is he doesn’t want me. 

I mean, the weird part is that he also doesn’t have server access like Mbxx, so, is there really any progress being made at the end of the day?

Just another “NF has huge plans!!!” post without ever really executing on them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reznor (May 1, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> This shitty narrative about me being unhelpful is all in your head.





> This application thing is basically just a giant “we’re looking for anyone but jayjay” and to be honest, it’s kind’ve insulting.





jayjay³² said:


> Why the do I need to prove all this shit to him when he can just PM me the project (which I’m assuming is some simple forum plugin) and I’ll code it when I have time? The answer is he doesn’t want me.
> I mean, the weird part is that he also doesn’t have server access like Mbxx, so, is there really any progress being made at the end of the day?
> Just another “NF has huge plans!!!” post without ever really executing on them.


Feel like you were going to post that anyway, so my point is made. 



jayjay³² said:


> As far as coding and graphics go, I’ve consistently offered my help. You are well aware of my skill set and if you ever needed help with anything, you just had to ask.





> I’ve programmed for NeoGAF, ArcadeControls, misc. anime forums in 2008-2014, and if you want some weird shit, even the genomics website back when I was a pre-med. My web design skills are literally all over this forum, lmao.


 Noted. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## NO (May 1, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Feel like you were going to post that anyway, so my point is made.


I mean, until you get server access, there’s really no point to any of this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reznor (May 1, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I mean, until you get server access, there’s really no point to any of this.


That's true, but there's some stuff that can be done with workarounds and I'd prefer that we at least do what we theoretically can.


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2018)

Do you get HR access?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2018)

Damn would be happy to try helping if I had more experience coding. Only starting to learn now lol.


----------



## Eros (May 4, 2018)

Is this something you'll need ongoing, Reznor? I'm getting ready to start taking some IT classes. I was thinking of going for Systems Administration type stuff, but if you guys need help with volunteer work with programming type stuff, I'm game since my long-term goal is actually along the lines of Computer Forensics, and I can go either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (May 5, 2018)

Eros said:


> Is this something you'll need ongoing, Reznor? I'm getting ready to start taking some IT classes. I was thinking of going for Systems Administration type stuff, but if you guys need help with volunteer work with programming type stuff, I'm game since my long-term goal is actually along the lines of Computer Forensics, and I can go either way.


----------



## Eros (May 5, 2018)

Also, if you need more information, I'm more than happy to disclose exactly what I am planning. There is actually a tech school close to my hometown, Kansas City, Missouri called . I've already been to the school, and from the visit I had there recently, they seem interested in having me as a student. PM me if you have any questions, Reznor. I'd be more than happy to answer. You also have my info on Discord IIRC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2018)

Is this just Reznor's way of creating more jobs for Americans? And further it by continuing the tradition of illegal labour outsourced from various other places due to them having the skillset? Which just defeats the initial concept. 



@jayjay³²


----------



## NO (May 8, 2018)

Detective said:


> Is this just Reznor's way of creating more jobs for Americans? And further it by continuing the tradition of illegal labour outsourced from various other places due to them having the skillset? Which just defeats the initial concept.
> 
> 
> 
> @jayjay³²


I do volunteer work for NF all the time.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2018)

I'm like the 2,931st best graphics person here, why should I even bother when you could just have jayjay?


----------

